# Sandwiches V pasta and rice



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Any difference in say me swapping rice/pasta at lunch for sandwhiches made with burgen bread? Seems so much easier and more convinient.

Any good high cal sandwich recipes?


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

if it fits in with diet/ macros i think it would be fine

i have tuna and onioin sarnies all the time with burgen bread


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Imo, no problem at all as long as total cals are in check. Doesn't.need to be burgen bread either.

Shove a chicken breast, some cheese and some salad between two slices of thick cut granary bread and you have a fine lunch imo


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

That's what I wanted to hear. I love burgen bread anyway so will keep it in. I wonder how much chicken and mayo I can fit on a sandwich :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My current diet includes a chicken breast on wholemeal bread as apposed to rice.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful Burgen!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

So far it is;

300g chicken (uncooked weight)

2 tbsp Helmans real mayo

4 slices of burgen bread

protein; 94

fat; 41

carbs;46

Total 929 cals

Seems like a decent meal to me!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i either have a tin of tuna between 3 or 4 slices of bread as sandwhiches, or about 150g of chicken breast chopped up in sandwhiches, add in some salad cream or mayo.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

It's fine , whilst working I always have chicken/tuna butties on whole meal bread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wholemeal pitta bread is good too


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Burgen bread? What is this mysterious loaf i have been missing out on all these years? Can't say i've ever eaten or seen it myself!

NB. Nevermind, Google'd - I'm guessing this is a particular type of seeded bread?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Rich0811 said:


> Burgen bread? What is this mysterious loaf i have been missing out on all these years? Can't say i've ever eaten or seen it myself!
> 
> NB. Nevermind, Google'd - I'm guessing this is a particular type of seeded bread?


with 8g's of protein........ per slice kertchingggg


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Wholemeal pitta bread is good too


Will have a look. Don't usually get on with pitta's as they rip on me haha


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Rich0811 said:


> Burgen bread? What is this mysterious loaf i have been missing out on all these years? Can't say i've ever eaten or seen it myself!
> 
> NB. Nevermind, Google'd - I'm guessing this is a particular type of seeded bread?


yeah mate. think it has a few different seeds in it as far as i remember. but its tasty, healthy and full of protein. 6 or 7 grams of protein per slice


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> with 8g's of protein........ per slice kertchingggg


 :scared: :w00t:

One for the shopping list!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I always throw some sliced sausage in there for flavour too. Be it chorizo, Milano salami, French/German sausage etc. Makes a nice daily change.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Wholemeal pitta bread is good too


with tuna, onion and mayo/salad cream:drool:

im getting hungry now


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

That's my lunch's sorted! Cheers lads


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

safc49 said:


> with tuna, onion and mayo/salad cream:drool:
> 
> im getting hungry now


1 tin of tuna for each pitta.

Yep, or boiled egg, sliced, cheese, mayo and lettuce, yum, yum.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question but so far in this thread the protein level seems pretty decent in a slice of burgen (which I haven't heard of before). So I googled it and looked on tesco's website but it says only 5.3g per slice. Am I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question but so far in this thread the protein level seems pretty decent in a slice of burgen (which I haven't heard of before). So I googled it and looked on tesco's website but it says only 5.3g per slice. Am I looking at the wrong thing?


They do different ones mate. I'm on about the soya and linseed one


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> They do different ones mate. I'm on about the soya and linseed one


Cool cool cheers mate. I'll hunt some down for feeding my belly!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

correct soya and linseed you wan dr,

i have two chicken brests everyday in burgen bread and rest on there own:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

TAFFY said:


> correct soya and linseed you wan dr,
> 
> i have two chicken brests everyday in burgen bread and rest on there own:whistling:


I might have to have another sandwich but with turkey bacon. The stuffs too good


----------

